# wisteria vine



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 12, 2010)

We are fencing off a new area for the goats,and it has a lot of wisteria vines can the goats eat these ,or does it cause problems.


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw it on the "poison" list but so are other things my goats eat.

I have lots of wisteria too, thanks for asking this question.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2010)

Tomato plants are poisonous.  My lactating doe got into my tomato garden and devastated 35 plants.  Then after I'd fixed the fence, my other doe and the two doelings got in and finished it off.

Thank goodness they are all fine, just a few hours of clumpy poo.  Now I can go and  them all!

Sorry, no info on wisteria, but not all poisonous plants are deadly poisonous.  Some are, though!  Hopefully someone will know.  My point is, I no longer completely panic.  Just partially.


----------



## lilchick (Sep 12, 2010)

My pet boer goat named Mandy used to trim my wisteria vines and any evergreens she could reach thru the fence...... She was fine....


----------



## FarmerDenise (Oct 10, 2010)

My neighbor said his goats acted goofy after eating wisteria, so he doesn't go out of his way to feed them wisteria, but they do still have access to them. 
Mine have on occasion nibbled on them too.

I read that the pods are toxic.


----------



## FarmerDenise (Oct 10, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Tomato plants are poisonous.  My lactating doe got into my tomato garden and devastated 35 plants.  Then after I'd fixed the fence, my other doe and the two doelings got in and finished it off.
> 
> Thank goodness they are all fine, just a few hours of clumpy poo.  Now I can go and  them all!
> 
> Sorry, no info on wisteria, but not all poisonous plants are deadly poisonous.  Some are, though!  Hopefully someone will know.  My point is, I no longer completely panic.  Just partially.


I was just about to ask about tomato plants. My two doelings make a beeline for the tomato plants, whenever I take them out. I haven't really let them have more than a bite or two, but I am concerned about what will happen, when we let them out of their enclosure into the garden where we have two long rows of large tomato plants 
I guess we'll have to take them up, before we let the goats out. That means they will have to stay confined in their current pen a while longer.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the book "A Guide to Plant Poisoning (of Animals of North America)" and I don't find wisteria in it, so I'd think wisteria is ok.  Tomato on the other hand I did find in the book, and after reading what can happen if they eat too much, I'm not letting my goats near tomato or potato (the nightshade family).


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 11, 2010)

I read that Japanese Wisteria is poisonous.  But I dont even know the differance or even if there is a differance???  Sorry???


----------

